# Put a face to the name



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Exactly as described. Lets see what all you forum users look like. :thumbsup: 
I'll start since I'm hosting.








(last summer when I thought long hair was cool)
Bikes been mildly modfied since then.

YOUR TURN!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Dude the bottles empty....

Ok back on topic.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Definitely was not empty... How can you even tell? Belvedere bottles are frosted glass. So way to talk out of your ass and get schooled. Punk ass middle school know-it-all.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Definitely was not empty... How can you even tell? Belvedere bottles are frosted glass. So way to talk out of your ass and get schooled. Punk ass middle school know-it-all.


Definitely not empty, I see the liquid in there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

:cornut: :cornut:


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

From last summer....


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

My #1 hobby followed closely by riding...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## scottvoltageyz1 (Jun 7, 2007)

my second favorite activity. hey DICE how is that KHS frame? i was thinking about getting it but it looked pretty heavy.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice redfish MRB.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Definitely was not empty... How can you even tell? Belvedere bottles are frosted glass. So way to talk out of your ass and get schooled. Punk ass middle school know-it-all.


One of the funniest replies ever !!!!!
:thumbsup: 
RTW.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll have a pic up by tonight, everyone deserves to see how good-looking I am.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


>


lol i remember talking to you on myspace like a year ago asking about...cranks i think
cuz u kept reccomending FSA Nasty Boys lol
hha small world.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

wau, dice is the kid from the sixth sense!
I'll spare y'all the funny picture, and go a little more tame.

Pic's about 40 pounds heavier than I am now. And yes, I'd been drinkin.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

haha yall are all dorks!!!


just kidding. and im not posting a pic cause yall might be intimidated by my awesomenessss.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> haha yall are all dorks!!!
> 
> just kidding. and im not posting a pic cause yall might be intimidated by my awesomenessss.


Now you've got me intrigued. Post it up!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

this is from when i had long hair.









nohomo...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's me in my backyard, damn I look totally blazed(I'm not I promise! haha:thumbsup









And yes, I do actually ride that sexy bike of mine, here's a small abubaca I did just a few minutes ago just for the heck of it. Don't flame me on the no helmet, I'm in my backyard haha.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Here I am rep'in the old guys.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

OLD nbr pic...just thought it was a funny look on my face. 









old el cid pic, i was lt dangle off reno 911 for halloween


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Me, 2006 @ Whistler B.C.










Bottom Left


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

i'm really a bike riding smurf, don't tell anyone


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

my lovely mug shot


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok I'll play...me in chilln in Jamaica


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

501 said:


> my lovely mug shot


Sweet pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

old one


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

This is all i could find in my comp (msn picture) but you get it :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

heres an old one of me from a good bit ago and a ridin shot from 2004 when i was 10. weeun xups!


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Definitely was not empty... How can you even tell? Belvedere bottles are frosted glass. So way to talk out of your ass and get schooled. Punk ass middle school know-it-all.


I wasn't stating that by the fact that the bottle was clear, i was stating that because there was no oxygen coming up through the bottle if you were chugging it, and if not, your lips looked cupped shut on the end of the bottle. The only thing I can think of is either you are swallowing a gulp and decided you put the "shut off valve" on, or your tipping your moms boo's, but making sure none is noticeably gone. I mean, its cool to have a mug shot drinking alchohol or whatever, but it just didn't look right to me.

Anyways, I was 15 in that picture. 
Obviously 16 now. I'll try to get some recent picture of me wheelin' my samurai (88 suzuki samurai, for those who think im talking abot a ninga or something).

The KHS frame has a long rear triangle, and is kinda heavy. It feels awkward the first few times you air with it. But after a while it gets comfortable. The front shocks stock are horrible. Tons of rebound on landing. Sometimes creates an outof control "bob" if you dont have a smooth transision. I've notice with this bike, you want to almost land front tire first. For $289.99 you cant really beat it though.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

ok here's me


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Dice said:


> I wasn't stating that by the fact that the bottle was clear, i was stating that because there was no oxygen coming up through the bottle if you were chugging it, and if not, your lips looked cupped shut on the end of the bottle. The only thing I can think of is either you are swallowing a gulp and decided you put the "shut off valve" on, or your tipping your moms boo's, but making sure none is noticeably gone. I mean, its cool to have a mug shot drinking alchohol or whatever, but it just didn't look right to me.
> 
> Anyways, I was 15 in that picture.
> Obviously 16 now. I'll try to get some recent picture of me wheelin' my samurai (88 suzuki samurai, for those who think im talking abot a ninga or something).
> ...


You're an idiot. And changing your story at that. You clearly said the bottle is empty. And now you're saying it isn't Which is it? Once again, your sh!t logic doesn't apply to the picture.

I don't think anything is OBVIOUS about your age. You look like a pre-pubescent emo wannabe.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Try to be the better man.... you are failing.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Try to be the better man.... you are failing.


Pssh, I don't want to be the better.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know about the emo part, just looks like a poorly haircutted 10 year old.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

ok I'll play this is me pictured below


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Brad, I hear that you and Eric from Illinois are road tripping it this summer?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Me???









Or, me????


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

181 said:


> Ok I'll play...me in chilln in Jamaica


Sexy feet you've got there...


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Sexy feet you've got there...


Totally ! 
Show us the legs that go with those feet, eh ?


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't lie about my age. As i stated, I needed a haircut. 
Anyways not to let this thread get highjacked.....................
Great posts guys. keep them comin'!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Only pic of me that I have, I was so tired I fell asleep on my dog and I guess my mom thought it was cute. I hate being in pictures tho caus I always look retarded or stoned.


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Some pics of the wheelin' trip last weekend
Im in the black standing next to my samurai.








Only one working as usual!









Lifting Mikes S10 off of a stump









hitchin' chain


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

a couple more
























(parked pictures by the way)

















Dont even know a picture is being taken...








:thumbsup:


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

the fork is now a rigid. that was a temp fork fix.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> haha yall are all dorks!!!


And ********.

Screw pics of you guys... I want to see pics of your sisters (that are of a decent age). :thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> And ********.
> 
> Screw pics of you guys... I want to see pics of your sisters (that are of a decent age). :thumbsup:


FTW!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If you're into *****y 14 year olds you can have mine Cru.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Hey Brad, I hear that you and Eric from Illinois are road tripping it this summer?


Yes i'm making him drive my a$$ down to so-cal so I can finally get some real baja fish taco's !!

My current driving situation is like a line from a bad Joe Walsh song
"My Volkswagen does 185mph I lost my license now i dont drive "
:madman: :madmax:   :eekster: :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> If you're into *****y 14 year olds you can have mine Cru.


once upon a time long long ago, the age of consent in canada used to be 12. i believe that it's 14 now. :nono:

i just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Yes i'm making him drive my a$$ down to so-cal so I can finally get some real baja fish taco's !!
> 
> My current driving situation is like a line from a bad Joe Walsh song
> "My Volkswagen does 185mph I lost my license now i dont drive "
> :madman: :madmax:   :eekster: :nono: :thumbsup:


Ouch. Good story behind it at least?

I think I'm going to be working with Eric in the near future. And my dorm situation is pretty close to where he lives at school.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

hah, the thread was butchered by random pics from the creator. never saw that coming.

anyways, why not...


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

rickthewelder said:


> Totally !
> Show us the legs that go with those feet, eh ?


I'll save those pics for the girlfriend pics thread.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

181 said:


> I'll save those pics for the girlfriend pics thread.


ok, whos startin it?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> Yes i'm making him drive my a$$ down to so-cal so I can finally get some real baja fish taco's !!
> 
> My current driving situation is like a line from a bad Joe Walsh song
> "My Volkswagen does 185mph I lost my license now i dont drive "
> :madman: :madmax:   :eekster: :nono: :thumbsup:


haha lol. Who could resist ripping that car at 185mph. you clearly see the speed limit signs as targets not speed limits. That's a little like me


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> If you're into *****y 14 year olds you can have mine Cru.


Yikes. :nono: We need to add about 10 years onto that age. Unless she's a smokin hottie, then maybe 5...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

[/QUOTE]


snaky69 said:


> If you're into *****y 14 year olds you can have mine Cru.


count me in!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

We need a picture of her to come to an appropriate decision about your sister snaky. Heheh.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

well i dont take pics of my face so here is my skool ID. i have been told taht i look like an EMO Hitler, i dont get it but w/e.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> well i dont take pics of my face so here is my skool ID. i have been told taht i look like an EMO Hitler, i dont get it but w/e.


Holy CRAP! An EMO HITLER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sombrio69 said:


> well i dont take pics of my face so here is my skool ID. i have been told taht i look like an EMO Hitler, i dont get it but w/e.


don't know about the hitler part...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

ya i didnt get teh hitler part either, tahst just what they said at skool.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Hilter was an emo kid himself...

88 -=OMG=- eM0


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

So when's the post your girlfriend thread coming?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> So when's the post your girlfriend thread coming?


as soon as we all find girlfriends...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> So when's the post your girlfriend thread coming?


Why not just post them up here? :thumbsup: 









:skep:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Why not just post them up here? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

*I'm so cool...*

I'm so fricken bored because I have no life, so I'll play...

I swear! I'm not a stoner! Actually, I wasn't even trying to look like a stoner in that pic. I was actually looking at the camera, and I'm really surprised that I looked like that...







I'm playing gameboy, but I'm confused because the game's not in it... 







Did you here about those new camo bars from sic? They're fricken awesome...







You know you want it... It pwns you guys' bikes by a mile...








I'm bored again...
Tim


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

taking dirt naps...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> My current driving situation is like a line from a bad Joe Walsh song
> "My Volkswagen does 185mph I lost my license now i dont drive "
> :madman: :madmax:   :eekster: :nono: :thumbsup:


Hahaha....

GTIs are scary fast. I remember a while back when you mentioned 90MPH drifts. I thought, yeah sure, then a week ago I felt the car squirming around and the traction control light came on. I glanced at the speedo and sure enough, 90MPH. It wasn't even sketchy.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

kind of old, but one of my better moments


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Hahaha....
> 
> GTIs are scary fast. I remember a while back when you mentioned 90MPH drifts. I thought, yeah sure, then a week ago I felt the car squirming around and the traction control light came on. I glanced at the speedo and sure enough, 90MPH. It wasn't even sketchy.


Nice


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

anybody besides me think that cru and evil look similar? at least in passing?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Vinny: nice work representing for the southpaws!


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

A nice sequence of me and Yuli, my daughter...

Raising kids could be painful.



















And... That's the missus


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice sequence shot!

Alright I'll play, here's the girlfriend(hope she doesn't see this or she'll kill me)


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> Vinny: nice work representing for the southpaws!




I'm actually a righty but I cant hold the camera with my left hand


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> I'm actually a righty but I cant hold the camera with my left hand


Lefties are where it's at dude, you know nothing.


----------



## birmy (Jan 14, 2005)

SnowMongoose said:


> wau, dice is the kid from the sixth sense!
> I'll spare y'all the funny picture, and go a little more tame.
> 
> Pic's about 40 pounds heavier than I am now. And yes, I'd been drinkin.


Do you drive a Supra?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

snaky69 said:


> Nice sequence shot!
> 
> Alright I'll play, here's the girlfriend(hope she doesn't see this or she'll kill me)


good work snaky. i'm pretty sure mine will kill me as well if i post one of her, but i'll try to do so later


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


>


oph dont you think your so cool. man your awsome


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Alright I'll play, here's the girlfriend(hope she doesn't see this or she'll kill me)


Nice, playa!! I'd slip her a snaky69.  

Well, I'm girlfriend-less right now, but here's a pic of my ex....









And a pic of my future GF. OK, probably not, but I stood next to her at the Farmer's Market last night. Claudia Jordan, OMFG....


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

birmy said:


> Do you drive a Supra?


 Lol, how'd you guess?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rmbnick said:


> oph dont you think your so cool. man your awsome


Chill out man. I was trying to help you out, and you act like a tool. I'm sorry that you try to know everything but really know very little. So you substitute knowledge with a load of BS and bash on everything.

I'm not trying to be cool. I'm expressing my love for alcohol.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Also GF-less at the moment... So I won't feel too bad about some of the more interesting pictures of the EX's.


























And Prom date(s)









I'm pretty sure the rest aren't MTBR appropriate.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Dang it... why do you guys always use photobucket??? For some reason my work blocks photobucket pics.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Chill out man. I was trying to help you out, and you act like a tool. I'm sorry that you try to know everything but really know very little. So you substitute knowledge with a load of BS and bash on everything.
> 
> I'm not trying to be cool. I'm expressing my love for alcohol.


show me were i act liek i know but know very little?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rmbnick said:


> show me were i act liek i know but know very little?


This is not the appropriate place to do that. And there's something in every other or every third post. I've already pointed out a couple in your other thread. To which you replied by calling me a know-it-all.


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok Ok here is one of us on some boat...I didn't want to stick another pic of my ugly mug on here but oh well...


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

you can kinda see my face, lycra is cool emmeber? road bikers mtb 2


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Also GF-less at the moment... So I won't feel too bad about some of the more interesting pictures of the EX's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pictures taken on the sh!tter are sexy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_Will, didn't know you were such a playa


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

man, part of me wants, and part of me doesn't want, a girl who allows pictures like that one.
lol
no pictures worth risking death over from me, sorry guys.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's mine, I call her the perfect woman....................
Hey Snaky, your gf has a nice rack !! I went fishing in British Columbia once, and all the broads I saw had mustaches. Nice to see you found one that does'nt 
RTW.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

rickthewelder said:


> Here's mine, I call her the perfect woman....................
> Hey Snaky, your gf has a nice rack !! I went fishing in British Columbia once, and all the broads I saw had mustaches. Nice to see you found one that does'nt
> RTW.


that shirt is priceless


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

rickthewelder said:


> Here's mine, I call her the perfect woman....................
> Hey Snaky, your gf has a nice rack !! I went fishing in British Columbia once, and all the broads I saw had mustaches. Nice to see you found one that does'nt
> RTW.


nice shirt!..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> Here's mine, I call her the perfect woman....................
> Hey Snaky, your gf has a nice rack !! I went fishing in British Columbia once, and all the broads I saw had mustaches. Nice to see you found one that does'nt
> RTW.


It is said Quebec city has the finest ladies in all of Canada


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Rick that shirt is fvckin great dude!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

gf...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> anybody besides me think that cru and evil look similar? at least in passing?


I did it kinda sacred me , like holy Crap long lost brother


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Lefties are where it's at dude, you know nothing.


AMEN! Fact- Lefties are superior at hand to hand combat, and therefore, enjoy a longer life expectancy.

Peace(-:!
Tim


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> I did it kinda sacred me , like holy Crap long lost brother


I don't see it... well, we're both white doods with dark hair and cool hats. When r u going to come to So Cal and shred with me and Fiddy and Mikey??? Yo, I need a fork... got any deals?


----------



## rooster52478 (Sep 9, 2006)

Heres mine:

Me and my girlfriend








Me and Tuff








My girlfriend








My arm that is slowly healing


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> It is said Quebec city has the finest ladies in all of Canada


Dunno man, theres a freaking load of very hot chicks in Montreal :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i live in the #1 nc college town.... i ride street a lot... for a good reason


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

LOL my wanna be girlfriend








lol well not really but this is my wanna be gf








last day of school! YAY NO MORE UNIFORMS LOL!!


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

Sorry for the huge pictures


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

You know that everyone is born right-handed, but only the great over come it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

She lets people sign her chest. Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

hell yeah its awsome! and what are you talking about?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

-Insomnia- said:


> hell yeah its awsome! and what are you talking about?


he is talkin bout jacking off w/ his left hand.


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

lol.. nice but sorta creepy because your probley not her age lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Let's not have this thread die!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah I agree, but since you posted first Ian I think you should keep it alive with more pics of your girl friend :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok Ill post a pic of the gf (4th from left). This was on Halloween, I (3rd from the left) dressed as the "Frat" boy, she is next to me with the "gangster" outfit. I think the chics just like looking sexy and Halloweens a good excuse...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i'll post some pics soon of a couple ladies past. none currently. and ian, your sisters 14?? i may be comin to moontreal/qc next summer (seriously


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> i'll post some pics soon of a couple ladies past. none currently. and ian, your sisters 14?? i may be comin to moontreal/qc next summer (seriously


ROFL


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> i'll post some pics soon of a couple ladies past. none currently. and ian, your sisters 14?? i may be comin to moontreal/qc next summer (seriously


BWAHAHAHA!!! J, you're so in on that.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i am the godfather

wtf! the pictures not working! help. how do you embed pictures from your computer again as the file attachment thing isn't workin!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah she's turning 14 in a few days. I think I just threw up in my mouth.

trust me J-dogg, you want nothing to do with her


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!! J, you're so in on that.


i dunno dude, if she looks anything like ian man, i don't know if it would be me throwin up instead 

nah ian, just kiddin, although i amseriously going up north next summer and may roll up to montreal area for a bit. ad yes i will have my bike with me. dunno bout your sister though, she may have to stay 

ok as promised, ladies of the past:

numbah one:










numbah deux:










number 2 and i are really close friends still, and one and i still hang out too. i go fo tha ladies. if youre a jeremy, you got mad steez and the ability to pick up women on command :thumbsup: it runs in the name


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Montreal? You're going to have to go to Orkus skatepark and you're also going to have to go for a street ride at the olympic stadium. I'm 2.5 hours away, but if I know you're there, I'll definitely try to make it too.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

oh quebec/montreal area


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Me in Miami:


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, I guess i'm entering the thread a little late, but maybe it'll bring back more talk.

This pic is from the first day i got my bike... Fresh from the store... hadn't even removed the reflectors or the sticker that says my frame is medium.

yeah, i was pretty happy.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's me with my ex girlfriend... but right now i'm a sexy single!!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Chicken D said:


> Here's me with my ex girlfriend... but right now i'm a sexy single!!


You can't link to an image on your computer... You can use the IMG tags with an image that's uploaded to a host, or you can upload it to mtbr in advanced mode.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh yep.. i under stand. thanks... XSL_WiLL
Here's me with my ex-gf. was probably my number 1.. even tho she is the only gf i have had.:madman:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

WestCoastHucker...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> WestCoastHucker...


Definitely.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahah most defenitely wch there


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

You guys really need to stop posting pictures of random girls on myspace.:nono:


















(1 1/2 weeks ago)

































Fractured Left Tibia (bone fragement missing)
4 stiches
Broken knee cap, cracked vertically.
Broken tooth (later root canal cost over $1000)
Hole in the face below lip.
4 stiches.

And some airbrush work.








































:madman:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

that cast looks siccccckkkkkkkkkk


----------

